# a tale of two hitching..



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 18, 2009)

Well Ive mentioned of this but havent gone in depth about it..
So me and my lady were going to go protest against the RNC in MN, but shit happened and we just wanted to get the fuck out of there. trains were being horribly watched at that time so we obviously had no other choice than to hitch. So were standing on the on ramp to the I94 for almost 5 hours until some guy picks us up. he asked us where we were going and we said st cloud. 

The original plan was to take the 94 all the way, but he said highway 10 would be alot better. we get dropped of in some major hill billy town, getting looks everywhere we went. thumb out for about 3 hours and decided to walk to the next town which was 7 miles away. got there camped out...woke up, thumbed it for another 2 hours and a cop drove up and hassled us for a lil bit and gave us a ride to the next town. got a ride from two more cops in two other towns (it was obvious that they just wanted us out of their jurisdiction) and had to camp out again. 

Woke the next day...thumbed it for about 2 hours got a ride from some old man and his dog but he didnt say a word the whole time except where to? got dropped of about 15 miles away from st cloud debated on walking but thumbed it for a few hours and FINALLY got a ride from some cool people. a tattooist and his HOTT! girlfirend. made it to st cloud spanged enough to catch a greyhound to her grandparenst house who she hadnt seen in forever...I hate hitch hiking..ugh


----------



## L.C. (Apr 18, 2009)

your telling me. it keeps getting worse every year. a few travelers mess it up by pressuring rides for money and extra favors. younger folk need to know rides are rides, fly a sign or spange if you need money. now if its offered don't look a gift horse in the mouth. the way its been going we might all be rubber tramps in a few years. safe travels.


----------

